# Joe Johnson out for the next 2 games?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

That's what they are saying in the Playoff forum.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

2 games is for sure, could be more.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

He's probably done for the rest of the playoffs.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn that's terrible news. We were bound to be burned by an injury somewhere along the way. Atleast we have the other JJ, Jim Jackson, who should fill in nicely like has in previous playoffs. We must win one in Dallas now. Coming back to Phoenix deadlocked at 2, with a returing Joe Johnson(hopefully) would be huge. Anyways the Suns can't think about Joe, just got to focus for Friday.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Main Man said:


> He's probably done for the rest of the playoffs.


Are you serious? :curse:


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its unfortunate...but this could be a VERY big factor in this series...

JJ out for the Series  ..and KVHorn coming back in Game 4 :banana: :banana: 

The phoenix BENCH will be tested in this series 

Lets SEE the impact of COACH OF THE YEAR :cheers:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

loads of walter mccarty for the rest of the series its gona be FUN!


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am more curious to see how Barbosa handles the point when LIL Steve $Cash takes a breather on the bench

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mav78 said:


> I am more curious to see how Barbosa handles the point when LIL Steve $Cash takes a breather on the bench
> 
> <img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">



Steve $ Cash?? 

Man, you've got problems! 

Actually, many Mavs fans have problems. They think Nash goes for the cash but they hardly really analysize the whole situation. Cuban DOES NOT want him to be there. Simple as that. Just read his blog and he'll reveal his unwillingness to sign Nash. 

He can say all he wants about the financial problems but he has no problem signing Dampier who has produced very little this season so far AND he is not that younger than Nash if Cuban thinks Nash's age is a huge problem. 

Cuban's argument is full of holes. If I were Nash, I would have left for a team that TRULY wants you to be there. Mavs thinks Nash is the only reason why they couldn't win. Well, we'll see how far Mavs goes this year.  

But of course, you guys gotta pass through us first.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

mav78 said:


> Its unfortunate...but this could be a VERY big factor in this series...
> 
> JJ out for the Series  ..and KVHorn coming back in Game 4 :banana: :banana:
> 
> ...


If this is Mavs' only way to beat Suns without JJ, shall be it. I am not sure why this is so funny to you guys. Our bench is bad and we all know it. We've been very healthy for 82 games!! Sh!T happens. 

Now if Suns beats Mavs without JJ... that will be VERY funny.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> Now if Suns beats Mavs without JJ... that will be VERY funny.


SO Now the BEST team in the NBA has an excuse ....huhhhhhh
Run to your mommy Jibikao..and get a hug

JJ is not MJ..... Move on...and play basketball...stop the whining

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------

